# Poll: Slingshot of the Month - April



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

​
*Vote for your favorite!*

Flatband's NSA Apple44.76%Smitty's Pretzel Shooter55.95%Joerg's Phoenix1011.90%Jim Harris's Birds Eye Maple + Brazilian Walnut2023.81%Foreigner's Tribal Dragon33.57%Joerg's Frameless Slingshot55.95%ZDP189's Black Silk1011.90%Flatband's Full Blown Ergo67.14%Martin's Gift11.19%Dayhiker's Fitted Natural44.76%Martin's Ash Fork "Pallan" 22.38%Joerg's Monster22.38%JimHarris's Leather and Lace1214.29%


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Wow, that is a record month! It is simply fantastic to see the explosion of creativity on this forum. I just love this monthly contest.

Did I forget any nominates? If so, come forth.

We will need everybody's vote this month. Poll away, folks!

Jörg

Flatband's NSA Apple:








Smitty's Pretzel Shooter:








Joerg's Phoenix:








Jim Harris's Birds Eye Maple + Brazilian Walnut:








Foreigner's Tribal Dragon:








Joerg's Frameless Slingshot:








ZDP189's Black Silk:








Flatband's Full Blown Ergo:








Martin's Gift:








Dayhiker's Fitted Natural:








Martin's Ash Fork "Pallan":

Joerg's Monster:








JimHarris's Leather and Lace:


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

I nominated Martin's Gift and have voted for that, but there are so many strong contenders that I have no idea what'll win. I suppose this is a sign of a strong forum that's adding members and encouraging makers! Well done Aaron and everyone who's contributed frames and nominations during April.


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

Ive gone for smittys Pretzel Shooter, there are some really nice frames again this month. I just thought Smittys pretzel shooter stood out 
for me.
Martin.


----------



## Skit Slunga (Apr 14, 2010)

GoodGravy...may have to start having categories (steel, board cut, natural and a freestyle) - there are just *too* many very well executed catty's to choose from this month. Obviously you can tell I have picked 4 favorites and they all deserve to win. Time to flip a coin 3 times...


----------



## Saxon (Mar 17, 2010)

Skit Slunga said:


> GoodGravy...may have to start having categories (steel, board cut, natural and a freestyle) - there are just *too* many very well executed catty's to choose from this month. Obviously you can tell I have picked 4 favorites and they all deserve to win. Time to flip a coin 3 times...


All kidding aside, its tough every month to pick a favorite. But this month, its darn near impossible. They are all top notch slingshots.


----------



## Fork Hunter (Apr 19, 2010)

A little friendly competition is ALWAYS a good thing, it brings out the creativeness in all of us !! I had a hard time picking one as much as anyone but , that's part of the fun .


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

I think it's not so much about winning as getting feedback.

Winning's not the only measure of a maker's success. Many members are competing against themselves. Jörg, being a prolific maker, was the main victim of that in the past, and is again splitting votes between two slingshots. Flatband, Martin and Jim Harris also have double entries this month.

Regardless of whether one slingshot wins outright, voting shows what the members think about individual slingshots when it has to choose between them. Along with thread comments which show what people like (and occasionally dislike) about the work, this voting can be tremendously influential in guiding makers' styles and enhancing the quality of workmanship.

People are generally working harder to produce higher quality work, but besides seeing ever better slingshots from more members, this feedback is driving people in new directions. For example, I see Jörg spending more time on materials, fit and finish as opposed to raw performance.

However, at the end of the day the person whose opinion counts for most is each maker himself. If you are satisfied that you made the slingshot you'd most rather own and shoot and that you did the best that you could, or even that it was worth the time to make it, then we each and every one are winners.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Amen to that ZDP, I wasn't even sure I could make a wide fork version of a Dankung for better target shooting. I took my time and finally got it right. It shoots like a dream and I love it. Just to know that others appreciate it to some extent makes me feel good inside. We are first trying to be true to our own vision of what our perfect slingshot should be and I have to admit that I care a great deal about the opinion of what my peers think. I couldn't have done the slingshots that I am most proud of without the help of all the members of the slingshot forum. I am still amazed about how we can come together from all over the world and be brothers, (and sisters too) from our common interest in slingshots. I sit at the computer and ooh and aah over the creations of such fine craftsmen. From my perspective I sure would like to see others try some bent steel slingshots to be able to learn from them some more tricks to make mine even better.
I'd love to see some more videos about how different people hit what they aim at too.
Also would be nice to see some videos from inside each others work areas on how we make our slingshots.


----------



## Fork Hunter (Apr 19, 2010)

Putting everything aside , April was a fun month to be looking at new slingshots !!







Congrats to all !


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Man, now I'm stumped! So many wonderful frames.I have it narrowed down to all of them. I have some serious work to do to whittle these down-DIFFICULT!!!!!!! Flatband


----------



## Recurves1 (Apr 20, 2010)

They are all awesome! But I'm partial to Jim Harris' Birdseye Maple and Brazil wood creation. Imagine if one lucky soul owned all of those forks!


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

My first opportunity to vote by one, due to my recent entrance to the forum, and my first difficulty in choosing only one


Chepo


----------



## Hugues (Mar 27, 2010)

Difficult choice, puzzling as always... I admire everyone's work here. My vote to Jim Harris' "Leather and Lace", simple, new and seems comfortable to shoot with.
I think there should be another section for Joerg alone, kind of "Slingshot Engineering" and we'd pick a favourite each month!


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Voting will end on Friday May 14.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

*And we have a winner!!! Congrats Jim Harris with your Birds Eye Maple + Brazilian Walnut!!*

The Final Stats were:
Flatband's NSA Apple (4 votes [5.41%])
Smitty's Pretzel Shooter (5 votes [6.76%])
Joerg's Phoenix (9 votes [12.16%])
Jim Harris's Birds Eye Maple + Brazilian Walnut (18 votes [24.32%])
Foreigner's Tribal Dragon (3 votes [4.05%])
Joerg's Frameless Slingshot (3 votes [4.05%])
ZDP189's Black Silk (7 votes [9.46%])
Flatband's Full Blown Ergo (6 votes [8.11%])
Martin's Gift (1 votes [1.35%])
Dayhiker's Fitted Natural (4 votes [5.41%])
Martin's Ash Fork "Pallan" (2 votes [2.70%])
Joerg's Monster (2 votes [2.70%])
JimHarris's Leather and Lace (10 votes [13.51%])


----------



## Jtslingshoter (Dec 18, 2009)

Congrats Jim.. A very deserving piece. JT


----------



## Skit Slunga (Apr 14, 2010)

Indeed Gratzi! 38.8% overall with both entries besides! ...


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

Congrats Jim,
A nice piece indeed.
It got my vote.
Tom


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks fellas...we just finished playing volleyball in our weekly league. Replying from my phone. Winning the SOM feels almost as good as the Alverton Tourny. There are alot of quality craftsman on this forum and winning isn't easy. Thanks Aaron for having the SOM.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Jim, what a month for you, huh? You deserve it man.


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

Just wanted to add...thanks to everyone that voted. I really appreciate it. I just enjoy making a few slingshots, and being able to shoot what I make. It's all part of the fun.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Jim, it was a well deserved win. A win by a landslide, especially if you total up the votes for covered and uncovered versions.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Jim, you the man!!








-- Tex


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Great job Bud! Yeah, the IPE sandwich got my vote too! Cool! Flatband


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

Hey Jim
Good job.
I need your address there in Kentucky, so I can Get your BB slingshot sent out to you.
Keep up the great work my friend.
Tom


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I need your address too Bud to send a Pocket Shooter to you! You earned it with that IPE combo! Flatband


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

Congradulations, well deserved win.

Martin


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Hey Jim,

Congratulations!!!! I just got back in town and saw that you won. Please send me your address so I can get your PS-2 Oak pocket shooter prize from A+ Slingshots on its way to you.


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

pallan65 said:


> Hey Jim,
> 
> Congratulations!!!! I just got back in town and saw that you won. Please send me your address so I can get your PS-2 Oak pocket shooter prize from A+ Slingshots on its way to you.


Jim
your slingshot is on the way.
Tom


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks guys!!!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Have fun shooting them Bud! Flatband


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

You are very welcome Jim!!! Enjoy!!!!


----------



## Jtslingshoter (Dec 18, 2009)

WOW!














some great prizes. JT


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

Hi Jim
You are welcome.
Have fun , and enjoy.
Tom


----------



## njenkins (Feb 3, 2010)

Ohh.. Jim this month has been an awesome month for you!! Congrats.


----------

